# Sitram V Perdermo ...pots?



## Jim (Apr 6, 2011)

Anyone have some thoughts on this?

I really like the Sitram pots I have, I side by sided them yesterday with some of the perdomo pots and the Perdomo pots were pretty nice!


----------



## El Pescador (Apr 6, 2011)

Big fan of the sitram catering stuff...imo better than the Allclad I have.

Pesky


----------

